# Any opinions on this MB



## mikeblom13

Not much feedback about this board on NewEgg.
Has anybody heard much about it?

NewEgg   N82E16813128513

Thanks


----------



## Jc61990

I have it. 

Its awesome


----------



## firecat0999

Personaly, i find Asus to be more stable than Gygabite, but its up to you really


----------



## jonnyp11

firecat0999 said:


> Personaly, i find Asus to be more stable than Gygabite, but its up to you really



Actually lately they have been having both support and product issues. several members here have had bad experiences and since gigabyte is just as good if not better quality they are currently the better buy.


----------



## linkin

In Australia, we call Gigabyte Gigashite with good enough reason. Though they do have local RMA centres along with Asus. I prefer ASRock now though. Excellent value for money, performance and features. Support is a little slow and lacking, but you can get official support from ASRock TSD on TweakTown forums.


----------



## jonnyp11

it would be nice if there was a single opinion on everything instead of 20 different ones, but most people on here seem to be fond of gig and asus, but there seem to be more asus haters than gigs so gigabyte seems to be best, the asrock everyone seems to agree that they are good quality with a great feature and quality to price ratio.


----------



## StrangleHold

mikeblom13 said:


> Not much feedback about this board on NewEgg.
> Has anybody heard much about it?
> 
> NewEgg N82E16813128513
> 
> Thanks


 
Pretty good board. Has a 20 phase power setup/Driver mosfets/Dual bios/2oz. copper PCB and a good cooling setup.


----------



## aadison

In Australia, we call Gigabyte Gigashite with good enough reason. Though they do have local RMA centres along with Asus. I prefer ASRock now though. Excellent value for money, performance and features. Support is a little slow and lacking, but you can get official support from ASRock TSD on TweakTown forums.


----------

